# r8192s_usb

## b0nafide

Just wondering if anybody has had any success with realtek wireless n chipsets. I have not. I'm using kernel 2.6.34-r12, where they are still "staging drivers".Last edited by b0nafide on Sun Nov 14, 2010 9:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chithanh

That the driver is in staging doesn't mean that it is non-functional.

----------

## b0nafide

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> That the driver is in staging doesn't mean that it is non-functional.

 

Hmmmmm, I'll have another go at it.

Edit: Doh!!! It's the firmware... I must find and install the correct firmware!

Found it: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33927923/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1012.2009.tar.gz

Wasn't included with the driver on Realtek's site oddly enough. 

Yay, N wireless!

----------

## b0nafide

Correction: 

the net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware package provides the firmware. No need to muck about with old firmware from the above link. 

However, it places the firmware in /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE which doesn't work. The driver looks for the rtl8192sfw.bin in /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU so: 

```
# echo "=net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -q rtl8192se-firmware

# ln -s /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
```

And it works! ... By which I mean the module loads the firmware successfully and I can scan for networks... 

But I can't connect, even to unsecured networks, with either the old firmware or the more recent firmware. (my well-supported ath5k based card connects just fine). Still puzzling this one out... does anybody have a working r8192s_usb?

----------

## robnotts

It functions, a bit too erratically for my tastes, and it doesn't seem to like other wifi devices being around. When it decides to work, it is great. Have temporarily moved over to an ASUS stick, based on rt2870sta driver.

----------

## b0nafide

Found this: 

From http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526849&page=3

 *Quote:*   

> It seems that in the very latest kernels (2.6.36-rc3 ish), they've dropped the r8192s_usb driver in favour of a cleaned up version of Realtek's own (r8712u).

 

```

cd /usr/src/

wget http://www.oliford.co.uk/files/rtl8712-pretending-to-be-rtl8192su.tar.gz

tar xvzfp rtl8712-pretending-to-be-rtl8192su.tar.gz

cd rtl8712-pretending-to-be-rtl8192su/

make -C /usr/src/linux M=`pwd` modules

make -C /usr/src/linux M=`pwd` modules_install

```

I can connect to my unsecured / WEP / WPA2 networks using the r8712u module, but monitor mode isn't supported!! 

At this point I'm going to patiently wait for kernel-2.6.36 to be stable.

----------

